# mit Applet auf mysql-DB zugreifen!?



## Leeprasteen (23. Jun 2004)

ich versuche mit einem applet auf eine mysql-datenbank zuzugreifen (die sich auf dem gleichen server befindet, wie der webserver, von dem das applet aufgerufen wurde)
wenn ich das applet direkt im jbuilder laufen lasse, funktioniert der datenbank zugriff - aber schon in der vom jbuilder erstellten html seite funktioniert der zugriff nicht mehr.  :? 

folgender code führt beim ausführen des applets in der html-seite zum auslösen der exeption - bei der direkten ausführung von jbuilder aber kann der DB-treiber geladen werden - woran kann das liegen oder wie kann ich den zugriff sonst realisieren  :?: 


```
...
try
{
   // Class.forName("com.mysql.jdbc.Driver").newInstance();
   Class.forName("org.gjt.mm.mysql.Driver").newInstance();
}
catch (Exception e)
{
   testTextField.setText("Kann JDBC Treiber nicht laden.");
   return;
}
...
```

vielen dank im voraus!


----------



## Randall (23. Jun 2004)

hm .. hast du deinen Treiber am richtigen Ort? Ich habe keine Erfahrung mit JBuilder. Vielleicht wird dort ein interner Treiber verwendet? Dein Treiber sollte im Ordner  ...../jre/lib/ext/ untergebracht werden, dann sollte er auch von ausserhalb des JBuilders erkannt werden.


----------



## Gast (24. Jun 2004)

Das Problem hab ich, wenn ich mit dem Appletviewer auf das Programm zugreife funktioniert alles wunderbar, allerdings wenn ich es über den Browser probiere gehts nichts... Und ich habe die Treiber im /jre/lib/ext/ Verzeichnis... ???:L


----------



## L-ectron-X (24. Jun 2004)

@Gast: Probleme bei der Anzeige von Applets im Browser wurden in der FAQ behandelt.
Schau doch mal nach, ob Du dort Antworten auf Dein Problem findest.


----------

